# 86 Starwind 223



## xaulzan (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello, 
I bought an 86 Starwind 223 today, my first boat sailboat, needs a bit of work but was a steal of a deal ($500), came with a trailer, 7 sails (2 brand new), 2 600 GPH bilge pumps, solar panel, battery, fish finder, clean inside (somebody already removed the original carpet on the ceiling). Overall nice boat, the hull is in good condition (needs painted), mast is new (2 yrs old but boat hasn't been on the water in 2 yrs either), only thing is some stress cracks in the fiberglass on the port side seat of the cockpit, and some teak that needs refinishing. The boat seems nice, but something keeps telling me I got "too good" of a deal (mainly my wife). Anything I should look for? Especially since it hasn't been in the water and has been sitting in the sun uncovered for so long. I knocked on the hull all around, no de-lamination, no stress crack/damage, just a slight surface crazing on the starboard side. I don't know anything about this model, or much more about sailboats in general, just seemed like such a good deal I couldn't pass it up. Any input would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks, Joe


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hull delamination isn't usually an issue on smaller boats, since they're often solid glass hulls. If it had a cored hull, that'd be a different story. How is the deck and cabin top?? If you've got stress cracks in the port side seat, it may be due to delamination of the cockpit laminate.

Most often, boats that are priced at "too-good-to-be-true" prices are priced that way for a reason and end up being far more expensive than spending the money on one in good condition.

That said, I'd also recommend you read the *Boat Inspection Trip Tips* thread I started, as it will help you figure out what the real problems on this boat are and then you can go and start fixing them.


----------



## xaulzan (Apr 5, 2009)

Good thread, I checked most of that stuff out, missed a couple things Ill have to check today. Studied the book "Inspecting the aging sailboat" by Don Casey, thats how I checked the boat out, since I have no sailboat experience. Just curious if there are any things particular to this model that I dont know about. Thank you for your help.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Since you did not mention an engine with this Starwind 223 then your price is still good but not too good to be true. If you only had to add an engine then your total cost might come to $1500 which is in line with some of the Starwind 223s I saw listed on Starwind 223 Sailboat Photo Gallery
(the lowest listing was for $1700 up to $6K with $4K being the average). If you have to add new sails, cushions etc then your total cost goes up to ...


----------



## xaulzan (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats a good point about the motor, since I dont know how to sail Im wary to take her out and learn with out a motor. She does have sails though, 7 of them, including a spinnaker, spinnaker pole and roller furling for the jib. I found a 5 horse mercury outboard on craigslist for $300 obo, is that big enough to push this thing or do I need a bigger one? I already have two fuel tanks that my dad gave me. Oh, and the cushions are in pretty good shape too, just need to be cleaned. Thanks for your input and any tips, I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## craigimass (Feb 23, 2009)

I think, BTW, that Starwind is similar to modern Precisions......
Nice looking boats......and anything that floats and sails for that price sure seem OK.

Yes, 5HP should push it along just fine, the only exception being if you have really strong currents....like over 3 kts and are trying to always go against them.....slow moving.

Also, make sure the motor is long shaft.


----------



## xaulzan (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh ok, thanks, Ill check out that motor then. I also have a question regarding cockpit reinforcement. As I said before the cockpit deck is showing signs of stress cracking. I crawled under there today to asses the damage from the bottom and figure out how much matting Ill need to reinforce it when I noticed that the previous owner (Im assuming) tried to reinforce it with a poorly made wooden arch that is tared (looks like roofing tar) to the hull. My question is, from the factory, would there be any reinforcements of this type? It seems to me that with any flexing of the hull or cockpit it would put undue pressure on the other. So Im thinking I should take this wooden reinforcement out and just put more fiberglass matting on to reinforce, leaving the area below deck wide open to the cockpit. I just dont know if this is the correct course of action, mabye its suppose to have a reinforcement from the hull? Id greatly appreciate any input, thanks.


----------



## wspencer2 (Apr 27, 2009)

*RE: Starwind223 - rigging*

FYI - I have a '86 Starwind 223 on Lake Thurmond at the Augusta Sailing Club. I bought it used about 9 years ago and was sailing it on Saturday. I think you will like the boat as long as you plan to cruise and not race it. I jokingly call it my tub but it isn't that bad and much more comfortable than a Catalina 22. My kids felt much safer on it than the dinghies that I do race while growing up. I have a 5 HP outboard motor which does great on a lake sail but might not be so great if you have lots of current or tide. It has the long shaft and a swing mount which is needed to make reaching the water from the cockpit within reach of the motor controls.

I have a copy of the original Rebel Industries, 1220 Tallevast Road, Sarasota, Florida 34243 -- Starwind 223 Operating and Rigging Instructions. I could scan and send it to you if needed. Unfortunately it is very weak on true details and not in great shape. For example it describes how to string your rigging lines but does not give the recommended line sizes and lenght specifications, which on my boat all need to be replaced. If you have those numbers I would like to see them. I believe the mast is 28.5 feet but I am not even sure about that and I would like to replace my halyards without dropping the mast. Dropping the mast is not hard but you need to get about three guys to help to be safe.

My hull seems to be in good shape. I keep it on a trailer but it was in the water for many years and there are several water blisters that have been repaired. I do get a couple of small very iritating leaks at the windows in a good rain. One of these days I will get around to getting new windows cut and replaced. I have had to replace the cushions a couple of times.

Be very happy with your sails. I need new ones and only have the small lapper jib and a cruising mainsail. I expect to pay up to $2K to replace.

Good luck and I suspect you got a very under valued solid boat.

 wpencer2


----------



## xaulzan (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks for the info! where your mast attaches to the deck is there a u shape metal bracket with a slide groove cut out of the port and starboard sides? what kind of bolt do you have securing the mast to the u bracket? as far as rigging, mine is in pretty poor shape, Im planning on using the existing rigging as a template so when I get the measurements done Ill let you know. I think my roller furling can be salvaged but I dont know. Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## jkimberly (Jun 18, 2008)

I had a 1985 Starwind 19 for about 5 years. They're good boats and handle pretty well in most conditions. Does the 223 have a centerboard or keel? One of the things you need to check (if it has one) is the hinge pin for the centeboard (swing-keel?). Mine was still pretty tight but others I've talked with that had that model had to do quite a bit of work to repair/replace the pin. 

Mine had a Yamaha 4hp short-shaft on it mounted on an outboard bracket to raise/lower it and was adequate for what I did with the boat - it would push it at hull speed in calm, flat conditions but in a breeze agains the tide it was kinda slow.

That U shaped bracket on the cabin top for the mast base uses a stainless pin with washers and cotter pins or stainless nuts. This runs through the bottom of the mast and drops into the slot with the washers on the outside. Made it easy to single-hand putting the mast up but basically it takes all of the weight of the rig - make sure it's up to it!


----------



## wspencer2 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Shoal Keel with Swing Center Board*

The Starwind 223 has a 1' 11"., [I think], shoal keel from water line, and a light weight swinging center board that drops down to about a 5 foot depth. Mine seems to be okay but I am sure that if you run aground and then drift sideways banging the board on the side you will could damage the holding pin or board. An initial hit just kicks the board up and you can sail with board up at the cost of upwind performance. Boat was designed for shoal waters around St. Augustine if I remember but built in Sarasota. There are some posts around that will tell you how to fix or replace the pin and lifting rope. Our lake after a few days of low wind is fairly clear so it is not difficult to inspect using a snorkel and mask. You will need a hoist to see it on land as the boat rest on a board on the trailer that hides it. The last time I looked at the lift rope I anchored off a beach area in about 4 feet of water on a calm day. I suspect you will need a hoist or painting dolly to replace or do a full repair but most boat yards should be able to do the task.


----------



## dalexsailaway (Mar 17, 2008)

*Sail perfomance of starwind 223s*

I am looking at purchasing a Starwind 223 1986. I looked at one in the water and the rounded hull shape makes it very tippy. Just put a little weight on the deck and she starts rocking easily. How does this affect its handling, is it really "tender"? What kind of wind has anybody sailed a 223 in and how did it perform. Looks like a really nice weekend cruiser. 
Thanks any insight on performance would be appreciated.


----------



## jmclean1963 (Feb 2, 2013)

Anybody know anything about the original Roller furling on these boats. I am trying to find a used sail, my sail says Starwind on it so I assume its factory???


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

You can get help here Chrysler Sailors :: View Forum - General Starwind's Discussion 
Starwind took over when Chrysler was forced to sell.

My Chrysler had sat for 15 years before I got it and I used the parts from a Starwind I bought off e-bay to make my Chrysler sea worthy. had a great time on 13 weekend sail outtings with it. I had the original starwind main, worked fine for learning.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Sail perfomance of starwind 223s*



dalexsailaway said:


> I am looking at purchasing a Starwind 223 1986. I looked at one in the water and the rounded hull shape makes it very tippy. Just put a little weight on the deck and she starts rocking easily. How does this affect its handling, is it really "tender"? What kind of wind has anybody sailed a 223 in and how did it perform. Looks like a really nice weekend cruiser.
> Thanks any insight on performance would be appreciated.


Its a swing keel boat right? Was the keel up? That makes a difference.


----------



## gregorysparre (Mar 17, 2016)

Help, I need a mast for a Starwind 223. Please contact 3034491933
Thanks Greg


----------



## rwaters71 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sorry about the thread resurrection, but I just bought a 1987 StarWind 223 in decent shape and I am stocked, looks like a well built boat and a great trailersailor. I like the fiberglass-encapsulated lead keel design with a light fiberglass centerboard. The only downside being seems that the owners association and any online info is pretty scarce. The owners' website is down too.

wspencer2 (or anyone else), if you still have that manual, the "Starwind 223 Operating and Rigging Instructions", it would be great if you could scan it and post it online!


----------



## Chris_101 (Feb 4, 2019)

rwaters71 
I don't have a manual but I have the original sales brochure that I can scan. Also, I am trying to part out or repair an 86 that was damaged. Maybe you need something? I have a place in Jacksonville but live in VA. Not much information on these boats but I think they are really sweet and comfortable.

Check here. for my listing

Look for Hampton Roads Craigslist starwind 223


----------



## Copperbird (Aug 6, 2019)

I have a 1986 Starwind 22 and am need of a tiller. Do you have a tiller you could part with? I'm located in Omaha, NE so shipping might make it better just to order from Precision (heard they're similar).

Any recommendations for replacing the cushions?

I am interested in a copy of the owners manual too, if anyone has one.

Thanks!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Copperbird said:


> I have a 1986 Starwind 22 and am need of a tiller. Do you have a tiller you could part with? I'm located in Omaha, NE so shipping might make it better just to order from Precision (heard they're similar).
> 
> Any recommendations for replacing the cushions?
> 
> ...


Tillers are rather generic and are also easy to build, if you can't buy one from a marine supply.

Many boats in the 22' size range are very very similar to each other, I would look Catalina 22 line of parts if you plan to keep the boat and upgrade it.

https://www.catalinadirect.com


----------

